# Is Vintage still the daddy?



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Just wondered what people that was currently the holy grail in the wax world?


With waxes like Chemical Guys Kore, Raceglaze Black Label and Swissvax's Crystsal Rock emerging in recent years, competition is hotting up! :devil:

So for you, is Zymol Vintage still the one? 


(be interested to hear your thoughts from a personal point of view and from a 'what i think my customers would want' point of view)

Andrew


----------



## weavers (Jul 18, 2010)

Collinite 845.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

weavers said:


> Collinite 845.


Haha. Just sent Chilly a PM telling him how much i like 845! :lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

vintage is alot more expensive than the others mentioned (apart from kore?..) though so can they really be compaired?..


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Out of the one's you mention I can only comment on Vintage I'm afraid :lol:

It really is superb, I applied 2 layers last year around middle of spring time I think and it's starting to lose some of the beading. Ok yes my car is garaged and doesn't get used in the crap weather anymore so that will all help, but boy does it give such a lovely glow with fantastic depth and flake to my paint on the S2000 that I won't use any other wax on it now :thumb:

So to answer you're question.... From my OWN personal point of view YES it's still the daddy..

And YEs I know that you can buy waxes for a fraction of the price that some say will give the same look etc.... so let's not start the mine's cheaper and better then your's thread again.... :devil:

Just answer the OP's question if you can..


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

Megs #16 :thumb:


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

I posted on this instead of a new post.. sorry, deleted my post


----------



## blackjz (Dec 23, 2008)

my favorite one would be RG black label. I haven't used vintage. only compare BL n CR, they are not much different, but looking at the price tag. i might avoid buying another pot of CR and strictly get more BL  just my 1c


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Im eating Humble Pie for a while so no comment


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

if applied properly u realy can go wrong with hd wax value for money,obviously there is alot better waxes out there but they also cost 10 times the amount of hd wax.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

chillly said:


> F&@k Swissvax, it's all about Collinite 476


:doublesho 
:lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

why are people going on about megs 16, colly and AG HD when this thread is about vintage and other waxes in that price area?...


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Amilller your a bad man, i think you have a seal gone:lol:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

-Kev- said:


> why are people going on about megs 16, colly and AG HD when this thread is about vintage and other waxes in that price area?...


People can't read :wall:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

If Vintage is the daddy whats Royale? What a wonderful world to have all the "Top End" waxes and enough super cars to use them on....


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

-Kev- said:


> why are people going on about megs 16, colly and AG HD when this thread is about vintage and other waxes in that price area?...


Because the OP is interested to hear our opinions on what we think is the "Daddy". In this case my opinion is Megs #16, simple as that.

And yes I have tried Zymol (and can read thank you very much :thumb. I can also read how much they cost on the label...... :doublesho


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Andrew,

I have heard from a couple of people that there is little to choose between RG BL and Vintage in looks and durability. 

Try asking Clark. 

Alan W


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> why are people going on about megs 16, colly and AG HD when this thread is about vintage and other waxes in that price area?...


Unfortunately, I think it's inevitable that these threads will always go in that direction at one point or another.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Going to stick my neck out now, and say no!!!

I think it used to be the wax everybody wanted 4 or more years ago, but things have evolved within the manufacter of waxes at a lower price point now.

There's no doubt using a high end/boutique carnuaba wax gives you that feel good factor, but compared to some of the waxes at a 10th of the price of Vintage, there's little difference now in looks or durability.

I recently applied 3 different high end waxes to the bonnet of my van as a comparison to someone on the forum, they all beaded the same, there was little if any difference in the looks and I have no doubt they will all show the same durability.

and yes I do have Vintage, CR, Atlantique, Destiny amongst other waxes.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Veedub18 said:


> Because the OP is interested to hear our opinions on what we think is the "Daddy". In this case my opinion is Megs #16, simple as that.
> 
> And yes I have tried Zymol (and can read thank you very much :thumb. I can also read how much they cost on the label...... :doublesho


Um no. Read the first post again. 
My customers would want...... Not Meg's #16 if they could have Vintage!


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

amiller said:


> Just wondered what people that was currently the holy grail in the wax world?
> 
> With waxes like Chemical Guys Kore, Raceglaze Black Label and Swissvax's Crystsal Rock emerging in recent years, competition is hotting up! :devil:
> 
> ...





type[r]+ said:


> Um no. Read the first post again.
> My customers would want...... Not Meg's #16 if they could have Vintage!


Exactly, this thread seems from the outset to be aimed at the boutique-wax market 

Although I'm going to say at this point I don't ever see myself wanting to upgrade from my Glasur...unless somebody is feeling generous  I have also seen excellent results from Zymol Concours on a daily driver, so perhaps the question shouldn't be ''Why have a £100 wax as my £15 wax does the same thing just as well'', as I believe the differences are there, but more "Why have a £1000 wax when my £100 wax does the same thing just as well". I feel that boutique waxes have their place, but beyond a certain point, it really is just marketing. And I'm not necessarily saying there's anything wrong with that...I do get the 'special feeling' associated with high-end products


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Gleammachine said:


> There's no doubt using a high end/boutique carnuaba wax gives you that feel good factor, but compared to some of the waxes at a 10th of the price of Vintage, there's little difference now in looks or durability.


We know that, but surely someone paying for a detail would want the w*** factor of the Vintage? It doesn't have to be Vintage, but if you asked them if they wanted a £30 wax on their car or a £1000 wax on their car, they would naturally think the £1000 one was better. 

I'm guessing most customers wouldn't know their waxes anyway, so probably doesn't matter.


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

type[r]+ said:


> We know that, but surely someone paying for a detail would want the w*** factor of the Vintage? It doesn't have to be Vintage, but if you asked them if they wanted a £30 wax on their car or a £1000 wax on their car, they would naturally think the £1000 one was better.
> 
> I'm guessing most customers wouldn't know their waxes anyway, so probably doesn't matter.


One would hope that either the customer had a bit of that knowledge from the outset though, or that the scrupulous detailer would explain some of it to them :thumb:

If I was in a position to be paying someone else to detail my nice car, I would probably plump for the more expensive wax even knowing full well that it might not be technically any better than the cheaper one. This looks mad in black and white in front of me, but it's probably true!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

A wax is no longer really about the best durability, as if you want that you look at the sealent range, a wax these days is about "feel" and how 'you' think it looks, how easy it is to use.

How fresh it looks after washing, again not durability of course this matters but not as much as it used to.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

type[r]+ said:


> Um no. Read the first post again.
> My customers would want...... Not Meg's #16 if they could have Vintage!


I've Read the first post again, but stick by my choice.:thumb:

"My customers would want..." - how about a decent wax at a reasonable price (thats affordable in the current recession?!)


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

gally said:


> A wax is no longer really about the best durability, as if you want that you look at the sealent range, a wax these days is about "feel" and how 'you' think it looks, how easy it is to use.
> 
> How fresh it looks after washing, again not durability of course this matters but not as much as it used to.


A very good point. I had a decision to make a while back, do I get a nice wax or do I try a good sealant system like Zaino? I knew that the sealant would offer better durability and possible self-cleaning properties to an extent, and guess what? I bought Glasur :lol:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

type[r]+ said:


> We know that, but surely someone paying for a detail would want the w*** factor of the Vintage? It doesn't have to be Vintage, but if you asked them if they wanted a £30 wax on their car or a £1000 wax on their car, they would naturally think the £1000 one was better.
> 
> I'm guessing most customers wouldn't know their waxes anyway, so probably doesn't matter.





Leodhasach said:


> One would hope that either the customer had a bit of that knowledge from the outset though, or that the scrupulous detailer would explain some of it to them :thumb:
> 
> If I was in a position to be paying someone else to detail my nice car, I would probably plump for the more expensive wax even knowing full well that it might not be technically any better than the cheaper one. This looks mad in black and white in front of me, but it's probably true!


Most of my customers are happy to let me guide them in regards to what wax I think will serve the finish/purpose the best, if a customer requires me to use a certain LSP I will happily follow their wishes, unless I think a better option would be beneficial.
With my services and like most other detailers that carry boutique waxes, there is generally a variety of base waxes or sealant's offered, then upgrades like Vintage, CR, Destiny or Nanolex can be purchased if they require them.
So it is never the case of just choosing between a £100 ish wax and a £500+ wax, without considering costs.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Leodhasach said:


> One would hope that either the customer had a bit of that knowledge from the outset though, or that the scrupulous detailer would explain some of it to them :thumb:


It's all about what you tell the customer, and how truthful you are I guess.



Leodhasach said:


> If I was in a position to be paying someone else to detail my nice car, I would probably plump for the more expensive wax even knowing full well that it might not be technically any better than the cheaper one. This looks mad in black and white in front of me, but it's probably true!


Don't worry mate, I think we are all the same! 
Just imagine telling Paul Dalton "sorry mate, put that Crystal Rock down. I just want meg's #16 on it" :lol:


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

type[r]+ said:


> Don't worry mate, I think we are all the same!
> Just imagine telling Paul Dalton "sorry mate, put that Crystal Rock down. I just want meg's #16 on it" :lol:


:lol: :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Gleammachine said:


> Most of my customers are happy to let me guide them in regards to what wax I think will serve the finish/purpose the best, if a customer requires me to use a certain LSP I will happily follow their wishes, unless I think a better option would be beneficial.
> With my services and like most other detailers that carry boutique waxes, there is generally a variety of base waxes or sealant's offered, then upgrades like Vintage, CR, Destiny or Nanolex can be purchased if they require them.
> So it is never the case of just choosing between a £100 ish wax and a £500+ wax, without considering costs.


Great post mate! Most detailers (and car dealerships) here try to upsell 'paint protection' (those sealants like c1) for rediculous prices.


----------



## trhland (Sep 22, 2007)

ive used swissvax best of show and dont think id upgrade to anything more exspensive. this wax is great.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

trhland said:


> ive used swissvax best of show and dont think id upgrade to anything more exspensive. this wax is great.


Shield is worth a look, one of my favourite waxes for ease of use, durability and look.:thumb:


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Gleammachine said:


> Shield is worth a look, one of my favourite waxes for ease of use, durability and look.:thumb:


Seconded. I had the opportunity to try Shield back in mid-November on my own car, which is my daily driver and has been living outside throughout all the lovely Scottish winter weather  No wax or QD top-ups, just the occasional wash.

Very easy to use, as with most Swissvax waxes, and although the beading has fallen away somewhat (but not completely), sheeting is still very good. It also seems to have retained that 'just waxed' look very well, which is an area Best of Show is often claimed to fall down on.


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

Zymol Vintage Glaze is the most optically clear Carnauba wax I've used, applied with bare hands; it's got to be seen to be believed


----------



## trhland (Sep 22, 2007)

i also use the pinnacle waxes. souveran ect. there great just poor durability.but looks are up there with elite waxes for sure ..


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I think a lot of it is in the gloss level you can achieve prior to sealants etc. 

I really like zymol glasur and maybe a nice high gloss sealant glaze like megs #7 or #3


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

trhland said:


> i also use the pinnacle waxes. souveran ect. there great just poor durability.but looks are up there with elite waxes for sure ..


I'd definitely second that opinion. Pinnicle and P21S are amongst the best non elitist waxes out there that can give the expensive waxes a run for the money


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

it seems to me its just personal preference.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I spoke about this with Jesse a while back and he said that Vintage still makes sense as a business asset, which it seems to in my head. Otherwise I can't see how many people could make it work for them. Regardless of it's actual performance, it's still gonna have that pub fact factor, someone telling their mates they paid someone to have their car done with a £2k wax... and we all know people pay a hefty premium for a name, a badge or exclusive items.

From a personal perspective, it is subjective and although I tried it, and tbh I thought it was durable and pleasant to use I couldn't see for myself what justified that price tag, unless you go through a lot and the refills start to pay for themselves. Still, don't stop me wanting it!


----------



## trhland (Sep 22, 2007)

i have to say the cube that vintage comes in is pretty cool.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Gleammachine said:


> Most of my customers are happy to let me guide them in regards to what wax I think will serve the finish/purpose the best, if a customer requires me to use a certain LSP I will happily follow their wishes, unless I think a better option would be beneficial.
> With my services and like most other detailers that carry boutique waxes, there is generally a variety of base waxes or sealant's offered, then upgrades like Vintage, CR, Destiny or Nanolex can be purchased if they require them.
> So it is never the case of just choosing between a £100 ish wax and a £500+ wax, without considering costs.


Nice post :thumb:


----------



## atomicfan (Jan 21, 2008)

Vintage is the daddy because the price is Ok, regarding the refills and the beading is better then Royale.

Royale has a better durability, but both easily hold 6months+

Lots of people have not tried it but can say its not worth the money.

It is the same if someone with a fiat 500 writes a ferrari is not worth the money.

If you have the money its worth the money!

And to sealants, esp. Nanolex they struggle to reach a durability like Vintage, beading is poor and looks also.

CR is a good wax but do not last as long as Vintage and if you compare their prices Vintage is the winner as you get free refills from it and a pot about 3 CR pots.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

More like 5 pots of CR before vintage is cheaper based on £200 a refill for postage and insurance.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

atomicfan said:


> And to sealants, esp. Nanolex they struggle to reach a durability like Vintage, beading is poor and looks also.


Not a fan then?

Professional or Premium?


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

atomicfan said:


> And to sealants, esp. Nanolex they struggle to reach a durability like Vintage, beading is poor and looks also.


Whilst looks are entirely subjective, this looks rather good to my eyes, especially considering we did no correction work: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=201815

Nanolex Professional has a quoted durability of up to 24months and our testing, whilst not at 24months yet seems to be bearing up.

Have you actually used Nanolex?

We use Nanolex regularly and have used Vintage extensively in the past.


----------



## atomicfan (Jan 21, 2008)

premium.

Refill of vintage is quite cheap, depending on what has to bee done


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

atomicfan said:


> premium.
> 
> Refill of vintage is quite cheap, depending on what has to bee done


Nanolex Professional as mentioned above by Alan, offers an excellent finish with matched durability, there's no comparison with a carnuaba wax.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Was Vintage ever the daddy? I dont rate it at all and would choose Concours over it any day of the week , so many better products in my opinion but then it is my opinion obviously.


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

> , so many better products in my opinion but then it is my opinion obviously.


So I guess CD is among them,right ?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Well that would be upto the user to decide i would think thr same as all waxes but i have to say Kore has just impressed me alot on an old Mini Cooper s ive just done.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

I have had Vintage and sold it on. Business wise it can make sense if you get clientele who simply want the most expensive wax, as is MUST be the best. It will easily pay for itself and more.

I did have Atlantique, but I kept it sealed in the box and sold it.

Currently I am left with Destiny and Concours. I find Concours easier to apply and it seems to last just as long and looks no different.

To be honest, I'll probably stick with Concours for life. It does have something over the cheaper waxes, and after a final finish burnish and few coats of Concours, the paint is incredible.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Heavenly said:


> Was Vintage ever the daddy? I dont rate it at all and would choose Concours over it any day of the week , so many better products in my opinion but then it is my opinion obviously.


Vintage was certainly always the benchmark for me - even on a poorly prepped finish the durability is pretty damn good.


----------



## spurgen (Aug 13, 2008)

Atlantique rarely gets a mention, but I prefer it to Vintage.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

TOGWT said:


> Zymol Vintage Glaze is the most optically clear Carnauba wax I've used, applied with bare hands; it's got to be seen to be believed


Can you compare Dodo SN Vs Vintage ?



TOGWT said:


> I'd definitely second that opinion. Pinnicle and P21S are amongst the best non elitist waxes out there that can give the expensive waxes a run for the money


I agree with you :thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks for all input- very interesting. Might "take a punt"


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

amiller said:


> Thanks for all input- very interesting. Might "take a punt"


On what Andrew?  :lol:

Alan W


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Alan W said:


> On what Andrew?  :lol:
> 
> Alan W


On Vintage.


----------



## trhland (Sep 22, 2007)

im sticking with my pinnacle waxes and swissvax..:thumb:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Well I have just made my biggest wax purchase - Zymol Destiny - and I think that is my absolute limit. If it was for a business then I would go Vintage for the exclusivity side.

Need to clear all other waxes to pay for it now :lol:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

alxg said:


> Well I have just made my biggest wax purchase - Zymol Destiny - and I think that is my absolute limit. If it was for a business then I would go Vintage for the exclusivity side.
> 
> Need to clear all other waxes to pay for it now :lol:


why didnt you buy the new Atlantique for the same cost in the for sale section.?


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Heavenly said:


> why didnt you buy the new Atlantique for the same cost in the for sale section.?


Because I didn't pay the going rate for the Destiny :thumb:


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Looking at this myself.
Cant justify it, Will i be able to tell it apart from Glazur with my dodgy eyes probably not lol, but still mauling it over. Op what did you decide?


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

blackjz said:


> my favorite one would be RG black label. I haven't used vintage. only compare BL n CR, they are not much different, but looking at the price tag. i might avoid buying another pot of CR and strictly get more BL  just my 1c


+1for black label&atlantique,whice i think is def the new DADDY HO!:argie::argie:


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

I just adore Swissvax BOS. I did have issues with application but a damp applicator made all the difference.

The best wax I have used, car looks extra shiny wearing it - I'm sure of it.:thumb:

Next wax is either another pot of BOS or Shield. Despite the price hikes.


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

Vintage is the daddy and I don't see any immediate threats. The Zymol experience is a special one, even at the Glasur level. Each Zymol wax from Glasur on exhibits the best qualities of carnauba wax and so enthousiasts hold Vintage in high regard. Once you go above Vintage in the Zymol range, the [email protected] factor becomes too much for most.


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

Glasur look so nice on paper that I have a hard time justify the 10x higher cost of the other waxes.

however.. I'm still interesting in trying vintage just to say I touched the wax before haha!

what,s the ease of use?


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

georgeandpeppa said:


> Looking at this myself.
> Cant justify it, Will i be able to tell it apart from Glazur with my dodgy eyes probably not lol, but still mauling it over. *Op what did you decide?*


I bought it! :doublesho










And then sold it.  Just felt it was too much for the weekend detailer.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

amiller said:


> I bought it! :doublesho
> 
> And then sold it.  Just felt it was too much for the weekend detailer.


You kept that quite, the sale I mean! :lol:

I'll bet you made a handsome profit too! 

Alan W


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

he told me ages ago alan.. maybe you just dont listen to him :lol: it does make life easier 

:lol:  :lol:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

^^^ :lol:

I listen to everything Andy says - he's the font of all things detailing having tried most products, and then promptly sold them! :lol:

Much like myself I should add! 

Alan W


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

how did you sell it? 

i was looking at selling mine, but the costs are crazy


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

the box is very pretty!


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Alan W said:


> ^^^ :lol:
> 
> I listen to everything Andy says - he's the font of all things detailing having tried most products, and then promptly sold them! :lol:
> 
> ...


You know me, like to keep ahead of the game. 

Tested 6 or so Si14/ceramic sealants this year. Unfortunetly they all go off before I can sell the excess! :lol:

CR or BL for me next. Was going to ask for a sample of BL Alan but my spies tell me you have sold it already! :speechles


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

ianFRST said:


> how did you sell it?
> 
> i was looking at selling mine, but the costs are crazy


How much you selling it for?! :argie:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

amiller said:


> You know me, like to keep ahead of the game.
> 
> Tested 6 or so Si14/ceramic sealants this year. Unfortunetly they all go off before I can sell the excess! :lol:


:lol: Did you try Echelon's Zen-Xero? It's supposedly very good! 



amiller said:


> CR or BL for me next. Was going to ask for a sample of BL Alan but my spies tell me you have sold it already! :speechles


Unlike most people who have used BL I wasn't blown away with it, although the pot is something else!  I have 2 layers of BL on the R32's bonnet if you are able to view it and you can compare with 2 layers of Vintage, CR, and Spirit on the other panels! A veritable patchwork quilt of waxes being tested for looks and durability! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Alan W said:


> :lol: Did you try Echelon's Zen-Xero? It's supposedly very good!


I may or may not have a bottle right in front of me right now. 



Alan W said:


> Unlike most people who have used BL I wasn't blown away with it, although the pot is something else!  I have 2 layers of BL on the R32's bonnet if you are able to view it and you can compare with 2 layers of Vintage, CR, and Spirit on the other panels! A veritable patchwork quilt of waxes being tested for looks and durability! :lol:
> 
> Alan W


Quick summary so far? I see you have procured some more Vintage? :speechles


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

amiller said:


> I may or may not have a bottle right in front of me right now.


:lol: I mentioned that in the hope you hadn't have heard of it and would go chasing about trying to get some! :lol: Only joking and interested in your thoughts on it. 



amiller said:


> Quick summary so far? I see you have procured some more Vintage? :speechles


I love my Vintage, as you know, and couldn't refuse at that price especially in a Zymol sample pot!  I've now got about 6 of these at the last count! :doublesho

Alan W


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Sometimes in this world you just pay for the name . If turtle wax made the identical product would it be the same pennies:devil:


----------



## Bradley (Aug 24, 2006)

'Wow' Zymol Vintage now there's a bast from the past, the days of so called "Super (over priced) Waxes" is pretty much dead in my opinion, funny I've followed the blue chip concours scene this year and never heard the 'Z' word mentioned (bad luck Chucky), more likely the 'Z' is for Zaino and the only Royale on most people lips is at Burger King with cheese. Even Crystal Rocks fantasy Swarovski box is now a plastic tub. Hugh Fernley-Colbeck at DoDo Juice has even superseeded Zymol Solaris 'mix your own wax' without the need for a gold spoon or a Coutts bank account and Uncle Rob at Gtecniq pushes detailing technology foward.....detailing can be a mad world, as we now await 'The Emperors New Clothes' in a world of smoke and mirrors. Well that's all, I'm now off to PolyCharge all my waxes and tip Zymol Zyntek "Engineered to be perfect" in my van......:thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Each to their own Bradley. :thumb:

It's all in the prep anyway! 

Alan W


----------



## Nick_Zee (Oct 29, 2011)

Its funny how Zymol discussions separate the conservatives from the progressives. yes, even detailing has a left and a right wing. 

My message to the progressives, to those who steal their wife's make-up pads to apply their CQuartz and the like, is to show a little more regard for the great institutions that have withstood the test of time. And Zymol is one such great institution.

To those pouring product oh-so-carefully out of 30ml bottles, I say no collection is complete without a pot of Zymol wax. Maybe not Vintage, but Concours certainly.


----------

